# Lanceolate Leaf



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*I got this plant free from the local plant club. It has the appearance of a Cryptocoryne species - lanceolate leaf, reddish brown color, with a mid rib.

It's the leaf in the middle, behind the red tiger lotus leaf.*


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to say from the photo, but it might be _Barclaya longifolia.
_
P.S. Species is always the same whether it's one or a million (one species, two species, etc). Specie is actually money in coin.


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Barclaya longifolia


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Cavan Allen - thank you for the ID (I think it is Barclaya longifolia because I looked at more pictures of this plant online and I'm convinced that it is indeed B. longifolia).

I have always used specie thinking it is the singular term for the word species. Thank you for the correction.

Elohim - you are exactly right, Barclaya longifolia. I have bought leafless bulbs of this plant from customdrumfish three times and have never made the bulbs grow. Finally, this freebie plant from the local club have flourished in my tank.

Shalom * - LOL, I found this info about Elohim Meth online:

*Jhva Elohim Meth which means "God is dead", a quote from Friedrich Nietzsche's The Gay Science, is the first official release by Katatonia. It was released in July 1992 and was limited to 500 copies of which 300 were blue, 100 transparent and 100 red. The first 30 copies came with photos and lyrics. The demo was later released as an EP with the title Jhva Elohim Meth... The Revival.*


----------



## Elohim_Meth (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey, you've revealed my username mystery!
Yes, I'm fan of Katatonia


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Elohim_Meth said:


> Hey, you've revealed my username mystery!
> Yes, I'm fan of Katatonia


Good choice, I like their albums - it would make a good listening music while working on my tanks.


----------

